# Nurse wife trying to have affair with doctor (surgeon)



## DeanB

My wife has had a crush on a surgeon she works with, I found out in August of 2011 when I found an email she sent him while on maternity leave stating that she missed working with him. He responded by stating "there isn't a day that passes where I don't think of you in the operating room" (he's a surgeon, she's a nurse).

August of this year I found a text on my wife's phone from a female colleague asking her to pop in his office on a Saturday morning. Thing is, it was the male surgeon's phone number under her colleague's name.

I told my wife flat about it, asked her and she lied. She lied repeatedly. I told her that I was going to install spyware on her phone because she put a password on it (I figured out what it was). She was okay with it, didn't seem to care. 

In early September she received a job promotion and wanted to see the surgeon in person supposedly to ask for a refernece. She sent him a couple of SMS messages and he responded. He responded by simply saying 'come up to my office' and gave her the room number. During her lunch she went up, had 40 minutes at best. I did a call spy where I can listen to the surroundings.

What my wife said to this man was shocking! I am soooo hurt, not sure my marriage can be fixed at this point.

1. I found out my wife has told just about everyone at work about her unhappy marriage.

2. I found out that the surgeon did respond to an email she sent him while on maturnity leave stating that there isn't a day he walks into the Operating Room and doesn't think of her! 

3. Here are some of the things my wife said to the doctor: 

_____________________________________________________

Sometimes I feel like running away...


When I first saw you I had a feeling that...

I stopped texting you because you were so busy..I feel like I don't deserve your friendship..

I can't concentrate working around you...

I know my husband loves me a lot but I know I would be much happier without him..I really hope he finds someone

He really thinks there's nothing wrong with him...

To be honest, he was my first boyfriend so I guess I made the wrong choice...

I think you're awesome...

--------------------------------------------
The doctor was flirtatious during the encounter and basically left it open to have something go further with her. 

On top of this I learned just how much she lied to me. When I asked her if she went to the doctor's offfice, she denied it vehemently. She also by the way had his number under 'another' colleague's name this time. Remember she changed it the first time I confronted her about him week's back.

She lied to me so much before I revealed the truth that I knew the truth about everything and had evidence via her phone. Instead of addressing an emotionally distraught husband which I was and am, she attacked me, threatened police, lawyers, etc.

It's been day-to-day with her since. I am currently off leave at work, told my boss that my marriage is in shambles and need time off. He understood and gave it to me.

I don't know what to do. I am working frantically around the house fixing things now, working out like crazy, trying to look my best. I am going to bed the same time as her and waking up with her even though my work hours are later. I try and be affectionate and she's not responding. She says she's tired. This has been her excuse for quite some time.

What do I do? Can I fix this?

Also, has the surgeon crossed the line? Has my wife? Can I contact the local medical association to ask what can be done? A doctor sending an email to a married employee nurse asking her to come in to discuss her personal life on a Saturday morning when no one's around isn't right. Well, good thing I saw the SMS and told my wife immediately or who knows what would have happened that morning. Neither was meeting with her, sending SMS' and the email about how he thinks about her daily last year. 

What can I do about this? I am mad at my wife, but I feel I should atleast notify the local medical association about him.

I did speak to the surgeon, I called him. He said everything was above board and that they look into each other's eyes for 8 hours a day so he can tell something was wrong. So he offered to speak to her. That's his excuse. But again, his email from August 2011 and the SMS asking her to come in on a Saturday morning completely refutes this. 

Anyone?


----------



## Caribbean Man

DeanB said:


> *I know my husband loves me a lot but I know I would be much happier without him..I really hope he finds someone*
> 
> He really thinks there's nothing wrong with him...
> 
> To be honest, he was my first boyfriend so I guess I made the wrong choice...
> 
> I think you're awesome...
> 
> --------------------------------------------


The part of the text I highlighted shows that she's infatuated with this man and she has lost touch with reality.
She's deep into an emotional affair [ EA ] and is justifying her infidelity.

Right now you need to stop chasing her.
You are the betrayed husband,she is the wayward wife, so STOP blaming yourself.
The more you try to do things to please her,the worse she would become.
She needs to have absolutely no contact with this surgeon, and if he is married, inform his wife.
Expose him, and TELL EVERYONE.

You need to confront her too, and hold her accountable for her actions.


----------



## The Middleman

I'm not sure how you can fix this or the legal implications of how you are spying, but a few things come to mind off the top of my head:

Confront your wife, tell her you know what's going on and that she has some choices to make because you aren't going to put up with this bull$hit. I'm willing to bet this is a PA and has been since before your wife's maternity leave.
They are both employees of a hospital, contact the Human Resources department and file a complaint. I'm willing to bet they won't do much because Doctors have been banging Nurses since they first built hospitals and this is common place for them (I hope I'm wrong)
Retain a good lawyer, it sounds like you have an uphill battle.


----------



## 67flh

first i would have a dna done on your child,then i would blow this up by reporting it to the hospitals HR dept.


----------



## The bishop

Your wife is not in love with you she is in love with the OM. You can't nice your way back to her, you can't be weak, don't beg, don't plead.

She lost respect for you. Earn it back, be strong, give her consequences. You have to turn her fantasy life into reality. Plenty of posters here will give you great advice; don't be scared and spineless.... Listen and act!


----------



## Shaggy

Exposure is the only tool you have here. She is already crossed the line with him. She has betrayed you by talking to him the way she has. She has clearly said she wants him and is his for the taking, and that you and the marriage are not important or a deterrent to her cheating with him.

You need to go talk to the HR at hospital. That won't end it, but it might get HR alerted that something is up.

Is the Dr.married? His wife maybe the very best one to talk to since she has a big interest in keeping your wife away from him.

It does seem like she is h3ll bent on having him. She is going to keep on throwing herself at him until they hook up, which may already have happened, or he tells her to get lost.

However the way she is talking about you sounds like she has hooked up with him. Perhaps her giving him oral at work. The way she talks about you finding someone is her detaching from her plan B, and women usually only do that after they've been successful with plan A.

Unfortunately hospitals are full of cheaters so she is surrounded by examples of it everyday and also surrounded by a support network providing her knowledge on how to do it and hide it.

How s your sex life with her? Has is increased/decreased?

Has she changed what underwear she's is wearing into work? 

You can get home semen test kits to test her underwear for semen.


----------



## Pault

Seems you W has started down the road of living with you whilst she sets up a new life. The advice above is right. You need legal advice and soon, you need to know where you stand with what is and isnt allowed. Legal support will also help advise on who can be informed. Sadly HR Departments really dont work well with departmental sexual encounters unless its a breach of the hospital code or employment contracts.Keep gathering evidence an do not show it to either of these people else they will build a cover story. You appear to be fighting both already which you cannot do. Its great your employer is supportive, keep them informed as you wll need their wages to live . Having a DNA test may be advisable as you may not be the biological father of this child and that in itself is going to tear you apart. Take time to store away textual evidence including the emails sms and write up the conversation but be aware of laws where you live regarding bugging people even if its your wife, I suggest using this data to plan what your going to do


----------



## warlock07

Get as much evidence as you can. Your wife is indulging in hyper-gamy.


----------



## mcbridie

I often volunteer as a translator for medical groups that come to my country to perform surgeries. I see this type of behavior regularly; nurses infatuated with the surgeons...and the surgeons flirting with the nurses. I know that they are all married and that there are many affairs going on when they are down here without their spouses.

You said that you were mad at your wife but not if you want to try and save your marriage. You have to first decide whether it is a marriage worth saving...if you do want to save your marriage then you need to look for help/counseling on how to deal with infidelity.


----------



## sunshinetoday

Tell the surgeons wife! Now. Your wife is in the fog from the attn she is getting from him, once that stops she may start to see things clearly. Tell the other guys wife ASAP and do not tell your wife what u are doing. Time for the 180! Best of luck and so sorry this happened to you.
Side note, I used to work in a hospital....I never saw more cheating and affairs in my life! Of course it didnt mean much to me then but holy cow- hospitals are dens of inequity!


----------



## CleanJerkSnatch

As shaggy and others have said. Expose far amd wide. Stop being clingy, stop being needy, stop being sweet in other words stop being a nice guy. Those tactics FAIL and always have failed. Start act like a man, you already said youre looking better. Start spending cash on your clothes, your new hair style, take time to focus on yourself. Do not speak to your wife. Let her keep begging for that loser. If that loser dr is married i can guqrantee he will not leave his wife and she will only realize this once she see you as independent and that you are moving on without her. 

Keep spying, its not illegal as long as its not a work phone or work computer. Plant some VAR in her car, keep a keylogger on her computer to get her face passw and email pw etc. Never tell her what you have, never tell her you are going to expose just do it. You will not tell her what youre up to. She will get angry, attack you, verbally/physically, she will gaslight you, minimize, deny, justify, and detract. Its all in the script.

Meanwhile you do not argue or talk to her, control your emotions, do not show her your broken, show her youre ahead, state the facts, "if you think that you can eat cake while being married to me youre wrong, DEAD WRONG. Ill leave you because you dont have the gall to leave me, you dont even have the gall to admit the truth about you and the surgeon. I will leave and i will be nothing but a memory to you of how you ruined our marriage because of your lust, curiosity, because of your lack of dedication and self sacrifice because even if i wqs your first bf or 100th boyfriend you would still do this because you have enjoyed living in fantasies. So go ahead, i just wont tolerate it. Leave now, or ill leave"

Start packing, take half of the mony in your bank account, open up your own bank account, find a lawyer and start preparing yourself for war. If you want to R prepare to leave her because she has to wake up from her fantasy, you will not stNd for this behavior
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Juicer

Dean, I think the first thing that will help you, is deciding what you want, right now. 
Divorce?
Or reconciliation?

Now, this may change, but it will help us guide our advice as to what we tell you, what we advise, etc. 

But no matter which you choose, you should:
take half of all your joint accounts
Cancel any cards where your name is on the card that she has

The doctor will obviously not admit to it. No OM would want to admit to the husband/boyfriend that they have been banging their wife/girlfriend. 
And your wife is in such a fog, that she can't see why what she is doing is wrong, or hurtful. Why is it called a fog? Because she can't see the giant tree that is 10 ft. in front of her. And when she hits it, that is when she realizes what she is doing. 

Now, you can speed this up. 
By first off, finding this doctor's wife, then telling her "Your husband has been cheating on you with a nurse. I know this because that nurse is my wife." 
And then he'll have to make a choice. Either fight out a nasty divorce case (likely) if he want to run off with your wife, OR dump your wife, and take his back and work on reconciliation. 
Then your wife will be lost as she realizes what she did, and what she is about to lose. 

Then you will hold all the power. Unless of course she keeps thinking "Oh, love will conquer all." 
But if she still thinks that, then you divorce and RUN!


----------



## the guy

Working out and doing things around the house is good for you, now stop rewarding her for her emotional affair and distance your self.

You indifference towards her may or may not be a consequence to her but it will give her a taste of things to come.

And another thing is the POS doctor has a girl friend or even better a wife then you must expose the emotional affair the the doctors SO.

This tactic will piss your chick off....but good...make this affair as uncomfortable and as inconvienent as possible.

Start showing the confidence that you will no longer tolorate sharing your wife, cuz enless she divorces you then she is still your wife. It will be up to her to take the step to get out of this marriage in which you want nothing more to protect.

In the same breath have the confidence that if this affair continues then it will be on her for breaking the marriage up and you will take the steps to divorce her.

Thats the thingman, our chick think they have our number and are going any were (hence the threat you and me and many other in this forum get when we confront.

See those are just word to our WW it actions that speak louder.


So stop reearding her behavior and do the 180 and step that will protect you from the emotional torture she is putting you thru. A taste of thing to come when you are no longer around.

Sorry brother, put you chick thinks you won't be able to find some one.... and what suck you might think the same. What you both don't see is once you start looking for the ladies, they are out. there.

Her statement with regards to "I hope he finds some one" tells alot about how much respect she has for you. 

In your case, you will be best served by showing her the perception of what it will be really like when you are no longer around. I know its hard cuz you love her, but you can't compete with OM. Alls you can do is give a taste of reality by giving her what she thinks she want and that you no longer around.


And don't foget to expose this affair to the surgeon wife/GF!!!!!


----------



## JCD

Does she still work in the same hospital as the POS? I'd have a word with her boss nurse in that event. Mention that you'd hate to have to depose so many of the nurses in your upcoming divorce hearing if she doesn't have a "Saul of Tarsus" moment.

Many eyes make infidelity hard. At the very least, wifey will get the message that you know, that you are exposing and that you are ready to take it as far as you need to?

ARE you willing to go as far as you need to? Are you willing to doubt or share her? Some men see half a loaf as all they are worth. I'm sorry if you do feel that way, but it's a choice...sort of.


----------



## the guy

@JCD, I may be a loaf, but at least I'm a full loaf. LOL

Sorry for the thread jack, I couldn't help my self.


----------



## MattMatt

Do you have children?


----------



## JCD

> I found an email she sent him while on maternity leave stating that she missed working with him. He responded by stating "there isn't a day that passes where I don't think of you in the operating room" (he's a surgeon, she's a nurse).


One presumes at least one


----------



## MattMatt

JCD said:


> One presumes at least one


Oh. Missed that!

In that case, surgeon and her need to be outed NOW!


----------



## Fvstringpicker

DeanB said:


> *I know my husband loves me a lot but I know I would be much happier without him..I really hope he finds someone*
> 
> He really thinks there's nothing wrong with him...
> 
> To be honest, he was my first boyfriend so I guess I made the wrong choice...
> 
> I am going to bed the same time as her and waking up with her even though my work hours are later.* I try and be affectionate and she's not responding. She says she's tired. *This has been her excuse for quite some time.
> 
> What do I do? Can I fix this?


Dean, Dean, Dean. You already know there is nothing you can do. This girl is way past ready for you to saddle your horse and ride off into the sunset. 
The doc is in the picture to fill a void in her life so you may as well get off you knees begging and praying some miracle is going to make her start digging you again. Like she plainly said, " he was my first boyfriend so I guess I made the wrong choice" .
My friend, even if you beat the lotto type odds of keeping her around a while because she feels sorry for you, you’ll always have to sit there thinking about all hot doctors she might run into. Do both her and yourself a favor and saddle that horse, mount up and ride away. Five years form now you'll realize its the best decision you mad.


----------



## costa200

> What do I do? Can I fix this?


You have better chances of fixing yourself. Stopping with appeasing soft hubby will be a lot easier than trying to get your WS to act like a real wife. Quite honestly, why are you taking this disrespect?

Plus, DNA test NOW! I'm supposing you're not happy with the notion of being on the hook for child support for decades for a kid that ain't yours.


----------



## OhGeesh

You and me or different!! I would just move on no reconciliation, no counseling, etc.

For me I can forgive a ONS with a stranger easier than I can something real and emotional.


----------



## Emerald

DeanB said:


> She lied to me so much before I revealed the truth that I knew the truth about everything and had evidence via her phone. Instead of addressing an emotionally distraught husband which I was and am, she attacked me, threatened police, lawyers, etc.


No remorse, no explanation, no respect....just threats.

Very sad.

I'm so sorry.


----------



## JCD

Emerald said:


> No remorse, no explanation, no respect....just threats.
> 
> Very sad.
> 
> I'm so sorry.


This should answer all your questions Dean.


----------



## Wazza

Have a look at this link.

Infidelity, Cheating Wives - Women's Infidelity

If you think it makes sense and can recognise it in your wife, show it to her. If it clicks with her, buy the book. It gives you both a tool to understand what is happening.

What you do about it is up to you. My wife and I went through this crap 22 years ago and we are now better than ever so it can be done. But both of us stayed with the marriage, for a time at least, because of commitment to lifelong marriage and to our children. And we were able to rebuild because of interests we had in common.


----------



## Wazza

Emerald said:


> No remorse, no explanation, no respect....just threats.
> 
> Very sad.
> 
> I'm so sorry.





JCD said:


> This should answer all your questions Dean.


Affair fog. It's bad but you can come back from it.


----------



## Vanguard

My heart breaks for you Dean. The agony you are going through is something that is indescribable. I am so, so sorry.

This woman is a self-entitled, unfaithful brat. Too many of those these days. I definitely agree with what has already been stated; talk to their boss- I don't think the medical field would smile upon this kind of union. And get a DNA test-- I am almost positive this woman has been physically unfaithful to you.


----------



## Tony55

I would remove myself from the equation. You know everything you need to know, anything more is just torture.

You're problem isn't whether or not she had an affair, that's a moot point, she clearly stated she isn't happy with you.

If you want to keep her you need remove yourself from her life; let her miss you. If she doesn't miss you when you leave then she damn sure wasn't gonna miss you while you were a thorn in her side. 

I would pack a bag and get out if her life.


----------



## Thor

CleanJerkSnatch said:


> Keep spying, its not illegal as long as its not a work phone or work computer. Plant some VAR in her car, keep a keylogger on her computer to get her face passw and email pw etc. Never tell her what you have, never tell her you are going to expose just do it. You will not tell her what youre up to. She will get angry, attack you, verbally/physically, she will gaslight you, minimize, deny, justify, and detract. Its all in the script.


False, true.

Depending on his location it is illegal to intercept phone conversations unless one or all participants are aware and consent. So a VAR in the car could be illegal if it records conversations without her and/or the other person knowing. Intercepting electronic messages such as email, texts, IMs, etc could be illegal also.

Keylogging the family computer might be defensible but probably is illegal.

Which doesn't mean it shouldn't be done. The data gathered will not be usable against her in court but it may be valuable in providing pressure in the settlement. But if she wants to prosecute him for illegally spying, he might be up the creek.

The rest I agree with. Never reveal your sources of information, never reveal your plan to expose. Expect her to explode when she finds out about exposure.


----------



## CleanJerkSnatch

Keylogging our home computer is not illegal. If you keylog a computer that you do not own without the consent of the owner it is illegal. You can use vars, they are not illegal if used properly. You can var your house and your car, ask her to borrow her car real quick etc so she has to take yours
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Thor

Intercepting emails can be a federal offense or a state offense. If she leaves the computer logged in and the email program up for you to see, it would seem to be legal. Keylogging to get her password on the family computer might be legal, but using that password to log into her account is likely illegal. Grabbing incoming messages is likely illegal.

In my state at least one person in a conversation must be aware of the recording. Thus I could record any conversation I am involved in, whether it be in my home or while she is driving her car. But if she calls someone else while in her car, the VAR is illegal.

The chances of being prosecuted for the VAR or keylogger seems very small at most. Just be aware and careful.


----------



## CleanJerkSnatch

Thor said:


> Intercepting emails can be a federal offense or a state offense. If she leaves the computer logged in and the email program up for you to see, it would seem to be legal. Keylogging to get her password on the family computer might be legal, but using that password to log into her account is likely illegal. Grabbing incoming messages is likely illegal.
> 
> In my state at least one person in a conversation must be aware of the recording. Thus I could record any conversation I am involved in, whether it be in my home or while she is driving her car. But if she calls someone else while in her car, the VAR is illegal.
> 
> The chances of being prosecuted for the VAR or keylogger seems very small at most. Just be aware and careful.


installing a keylogger on your own computer is not illegal. Installing a var in your own house is not illegal.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Thor

Installing a keylogger or a VAR in your own home is not illegal. But recording a conversation without permission IS illegal depending on the local laws. A person should consult with an attorney to determine what the laws are in their location.


----------



## OldWolf57

I wouild like to see the SA that would waste taxpayers money taking you to trial for tapping you wife phone and computer. Bet he wouldn't be elected anywhere anymore.

Now, as for you stbxw, just do as some suggested. DNA NOW !!!!

Here is a woman telling her ap that she don't want you anymore, and you trying to figure out how to please her ??

Sir, do you have any respect for yourself at ALL ??

You are a man in a losing situation, so pickup your marbles and go play somewhere else. BUT, get that DNA first.

You don't need anymore evidence. What you have is enough
1. she don't love. 2. she loves him. 3. she don't want you. 4. she wants him. 5. she tells everyone she don't want you or the marriage. 6. she is cheating. 7. you don't even know if the child is yours now.

I refuse to believe you are so ugly that you can't get another woman.
I refuse to believe you are so weak you will allow this woman to destroy your manhood.

Kenny Rogers said it best, " you got to know when to fold up and walk away ".

If you stick around, you are telling her it ok, she can do what she want, cause you LOVE her so much, that you will be her cuckold.

Guess what ?? She is still going to leave, or kick you out once the kid is mobile.

File now, and maybe, just maybe by filing and getting a DNA test, you can burn away the fog.

Personally, I think you are too much man to stick around after reading how she talks about you to her friends an ap.


----------



## sandc

Make it real for her. File for D. If she comes around you don't have to go through with it. Of she doesn't then you are ready to move on. Read Married Man Sex Life, google The 180 and do it.


----------



## happyman64

Dean

You have received great advice.

Do you want to try to save your marriage?

Can you take the recording of their meeting and copy it onto a PC so you can send it to various people to expose the A.

Expose the her parents, his wife if he has one and I would file a complaint with their human resources dept.

Do not tell her you are doing this.

You need to shock her back into reality or at least try.

How old are you and your wife?
How old is your child?
Is the OM (surgeon) married?
How long have you guys been married?

Come back and post.

Stay strong, eat, drink fluids and stay healthy through this challenge!

HM64


----------



## Shaggy

Tell the docs wife. She will help terminate any relationship your wife is having,


----------



## JCD

I'd like to hear what the poster actually did. Is there an update? Is the doctor married?


----------



## Machiavelli

Your getting some good advice here, Dean. 


A couple of questions:

Does your wife make more than you?

How often do women hit on you?

How old are you two?

Now, I know all about nurses who get the husbands to put them through nursing school so they can start fvcking doctors. My little bro's X and one of my best friends from childhood's X, both did this 25 odd years ago. Heard about many other cases, too. Basically, if you have a halfway decent looking wife that's a nurse, this is an occupational hazard. My bro's X actually went on to become an MD herself, so I guess she's banging the paramedics at the fire dept now. But I digress..

Here's some more advice, some of which is a repeat from above:

This is psychological war. Quit paying any positive attention to your wife, don't even approach her. Quit doing the cooking, cleaning and the washing, except for your own stuff. Print out the divorce papers from your state and leave them where she can see 'em.

DNA the kid. Tell your wife you're doing it and tell her you're doing it so you don't have to pay child support if it's not yours. That should ring her chimes a little.

Start dropping weight. Start lifting to build muscle. Don't waste time on "cardio". Get a flat stomach ASAP. That means cut the bread and sugar out. Get a new haircut. If you usually keep it buzzed, start letting it out. If it's medium buzz it off, etc. Just completely change your look. Get new clothes. Start leaving the house without explanation as soon as she gets home. Look and dress like you're on the hunt. Just don't actually do that. Say "I'll be back later. Don't wait up."

Put a GPS and VAR on her car. Key log her computer. You've exposed your monitoring sources here, so don't do it again. keep the info to yourself from now on. After all, you confronted and gave her proof and she minimized it and attacked you. That's the standard adulteress playbook at work. Just quit engaging with her until she crawls back. 

The reason for all this is that women lose sexual interest in the husband at 4-7 years. They used to call it the 7 year itch. You have been betaized and allowed her need for "happiness" to quench your manliness, so she ain't attracted to you. This is stereotypical female behavior. Your wife also thinks you can't get another woman because of her revulsion toward you. If she don't want you, no woman would. She's hoping against hope that you'll find somebody new, but you're so repulsive (in her mind) she doesn't think you can. Which is just what she told the Doc she's banging. Once she gets the idea that she can be replaced in five minutes (which is the truth, especially if you look like a greek god - that's why you need to lift weights, comprende?).

Read "No More Mr. Nice Guy" followed by "Married Man Sex Life Primer." Order those books. In the meantime, you need to educate yourself about the true nature of women and how men seduce them (both you and your rivals) by reading Roissy.

You probably won't be able to get her back, but the only chance you have, should you decide your want her back, is to be ruthlessly cold with her and start moving on.


----------



## Thor

OldWolf57 said:


> I wouild like to see the SA that would waste taxpayers money taking you to trial for tapping you wife phone and computer. Bet he wouldn't be elected anywhere anymore.


Yeah I think being prosecuted would be unlikely. There have been cases, though. One needs to know what they are getting into. If the stbxw goes scorched earth she might bring up the illegal monitoring in court, etc. And the BS who put the VAR in the car or hacked her email might unknowingly implicate himself by saying the wrong thing at the wrong time. A judge could impose consequences in many ways.

I was responding to the incorrect legal advice that it is *legal* to VAR her car and keylog the computer to get her passwords. The statement was specific that "as long as it is not a work computer or work phone" it is legal, and that is *false*.

Yes, one can legally keylog the family computer. One cannot then use the wife's newly discovered password to hack her email. One can legally VAR a family owned car, but state/local laws prevail on recording conversations which occur in the car.

These tools are invaluable to the BS in saving their marriage/family. Also they are invaluable in making the decision to D without wasting more time. Morally I see the VAR/keylogger as justified by the great harm being perpetrated against the BS by the WS.

There are many legal ways in which such information might have been obtained. A BS would be wise to limit admissions to only those legal methods.


----------



## OldWolf57

Thor you always make sense. that was the 1st post of yours that I found fault with. But then you are right.


----------

